# Swap



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

sweet man i am painting the 11 th's dumbell eyes right now whit with black pupil. any those are awesome.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

11 flies are done includeing the extra 12 egg flies.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks great, PM with me so I can get an accurate count and send you my address.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

swaprat said:


> yes but why send your self a fly is our point this is why we want it clear on the exact number of flies needed. like if there is 10 swaper you only need 9 flies the 10 would be for the host unless the host is counted lol's or what ever. just want to be sure i send enough for every one i will include a extra egg fly that is good for brown too for a gift for every one. have had great luck in spring time on this fly when steel are on gravel and don't want to eat there mind is else ware. this is where there is always those browns behind them gobbleing eggs up actively feeding.




AH, good point, never thought of the correct numbers with the including self aspect....this is my first kick at the cat with this so bear with me...lol

For those who know how to factor the correct number, feel free to post the correct #'s
ok, with the help of swaprat here we go:


mark them with a tag with screen name and fly name. 
buy a mint tin and two envelopes to ship them in and include one envelope and five bucks for shipping for the return shipping for yourself.
Send 9 Flies for the ten of us participating
Date to send them out March 15th
PM me if you want to be included with your address and I'll respond with mine.



ROLL CALL


Swap Rat clouser minnows
rvrwader Gartside Sparrows


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

TrekJeff said:


> AH, good point, never thought of the correct numbers with the including self aspect....this is my first kick at the cat with this so bear with me...lol
> 
> For those who know how to factor the correct number, feel free to post the correct #'s


 
sure will bare with. also pm sent.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

swaprat said:


> 11 flies are done includeing the extra 12 egg flies.



Nice work! love the red beard!

Say, where are you at? I have some early spots on Lake St Clair


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Shoeman said:


> Nice work! love the red beard!
> 
> Say, where are you at? I have some early spots on Lake St Clair


 
you too lol's.. around milford novi, brighton area. right in the middle of it all.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

TrekJeff said:


> AH, good point, never thought of the correct numbers with the including self aspect....this is my first kick at the cat with this so bear with me...lol
> 
> For those who know how to factor the correct number, feel free to post the correct #'s
> ok, with the help of swaprat here we go:
> ...


 

looks correct to me.on we go


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

did you want me to send mine to you now. or were you going to send around a p.m. letting us know to send them. it up to you waht you want mines ready now.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

swaprat said:


> did you want me to send mine to you now. or were you going to send around a p.m. letting us know to send them. it up to you waht you want mines ready now.



Feel free, that way we can get the ball rolling.

For those interested, send me a pm


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

i put 11 egg flies and 11 perch clousers in the mail to you tags and mint tin etc... so keep a eye out for it. if you have to just push the swap back till people join. if no one join's just keep mine if any thing then it does not worry you that you have to send some thing out. if you have to fishem and enjoyem then do so. the extras are yours any how. wish ya luck at the swap. hopefully we get some people.


----------



## Flyfisher101 (Feb 12, 2012)

If you are still taking swappers I would be up for tying a fun pattern for some bluegill or even trout, something foam. 

Reading through this thread has me confused though as to how many people are involved in the swap for how many to send in and when the due date is...


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

TrekJeff said:


> ok, with the help of swaprat here we go:
> 
> 
> mark them with a tag with screen name and fly name.
> ...


 there is 10 in the swap total i think there is still room but talk to Trekjeff to be sure also if you want in. you have to private message trekjeff your address name etc and fly being tied the due date is in the uper quote or due by march 15 th. see i mailed mine so i did not forget and i mailed extra for trekjeff to try out lol's an y ways wish ya luck.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

mark them with a tag with screen name and fly name.
buy a mint tin and two envelopes to ship them in and include one envelope and five bucks for shipping for the return shipping for yourself.
Send 9 Flies for the ten of us participating
Date to send them out March 15th
PM me if you want to be included with your address and I'll respond with mine.
 

ROLL CALL


Swap Rat clouser minnows
rvrwader Gartside Sparrows
Fly fisher foam bugs
TrekJeff Milked eggs


----------



## Flyfisher101 (Feb 12, 2012)

Just started tying these for the swap. Got 3 done so far. Decided to go a little larger than I planned... size 8 hook but it is big enough so that bass are interested yet small enough for those big bluegill to take a chomp at it! This is fun and I hope we get a few more people to join in so we get a full set back!


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Do you want them mailed by the 15th or to you by the 15th. I'm working crazy over time at work. I would like to join but I don't want to not be on time.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

rcleofly said:


> Do you want them mailed by the 15th or to you by the 15th. I'm working crazy over time at work. I would like to join but I don't want to not be on time.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



March 15 is more of a suggestion, not an in stone date:lol:


----------



## Flyfisher101 (Feb 12, 2012)

TrekJeff said:


> March 15 is more of a suggestion, not an in stone date:lol:


Is there a in stone date? I need to know whether or not to have them mailed back to me at school or at my home...


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Flyfisher101 said:


> Is there a in stone date? I need to know whether or not to have them mailed back to me at school or at my home...


 
i would have them mailed to your home i am still waiting for a guy i mailed a cape to. to get his capes in the u.p. i mailled it the 22 of febuary and he has not got it yet snail mail if you will. any ways i would mail them to your home your better with it there. cause they only have to be turned in by the 15 th not that they will be to you by then. i know colleges get out early. like the 15 or 17 of march some times and some times the 1 to the 5 of april depending on when they started. he will most likly mail it the same way i mailed the capes to the u.p.. that why i suggest mailing to your home so there is no screw ups.


----------



## Flyfisher101 (Feb 12, 2012)

swaprat said:


> i would have them mailed to your home i am still waiting for a guy i mailed a cape to. to get his capes in the u.p. i mailled it the 22 of febuary and he has not got it yet snail mail if you will. any ways i would mail them to your home your better with it there. cause they only have to be turned in by the 15 th not that they will be to you by then. i know colleges get out early. like the 15 or 17 of march some times and some times the 1 to the 5 of april depending on when they started. he will most likly mail it the same way i mailed the capes to the u.p.. that why i suggest mailing to your home so there is no screw ups.


I was that guy 

Mail can be pretty slow up here sometimes...


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Flyfisher101 said:


> I was that guy
> 
> Mail can be pretty slow up here sometimes...


 


lol's


----------



## rvrwader (Jan 29, 2012)

I still need the address of where to send the flies? Mine are tied, tagged and ready to go.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

rvrwader said:


> I still need the address of where to send the flies? Mine are tied, tagged and ready to go.



PM sent


----------



## Flyfisher101 (Feb 12, 2012)

Flies in the mail, thanks for hosting


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

just wondering if you got the flies?


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

swaprat said:


> just wondering if you got the flies?



Yes sir, and they look great. 

We still need more people to reach our 9. So anyone want in on this, these are some quality flies. PM me with what you are tying and I'll return with the mailing address. If you are on Spring Break or will be at a different address, just let me know and I'll mail them to where ever you will be.

Trek


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

thanks for the heads up. just wanted to make sure you got them.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

maybe it is time to push this back a month or so? just to get more people in it?


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

With more time I would hop in. I have a deadline that got pushed up 3 weeks. I'll be done with it in 2 weeks then ill be able to.sit and tie more.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Not a problem...I was thinking the same thing. All I've recieved has been 2 tins of flies...so if anyone else wants in, just let me know.

TJeff


----------



## Flyfisher101 (Feb 12, 2012)

By the looks of it filling the entire swap may be more difficult than expected... I don't mind waiting, but another option may be to lower the swapper limit but everyone gets a couple of each fly pattern back? just a thought.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

bump...if you are interested, feel free to get on board.


----------



## rvrwader (Jan 29, 2012)

My flies are ready to go, just need to know how many to send.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

TrekJeff said:


> mark them with a tag with screen name and fly name.
> buy a mint tin and two envelopes to ship them in and include one envelope and five bucks for shipping for the return shipping for yourself.
> Send 9 Flies for the ten of us participating
> Date to send them out March 15th
> ...


 
you need 9 flies just like stated above.


----------



## rvrwader (Jan 29, 2012)

Flies are in the mail. They should arrive tomorrow or Saturday


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

If anyone else wants in on this, post before wed March 21, if noone els wants in Flys will be sent out by Friday.:SHOCKED:


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

sounds awesome to me.


----------



## SgtClaymore (Jan 26, 2012)

swaprat said:


> sounds awesome to me.


me too!


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

If it's not too late count me in. I'm in Las Vegas right now but will get back tommorrow night so I could have the flies in the mail by Saturday if that's ok??? You do want toe tags on them right?

Thanks!


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Send away...

I have everything packaged up and ready to go, but will redistribute and add yours. Unless more people get in these will go out in the mail the same day I recieve fishinlks flys.

Trek


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

Great thanks! I got to the post office as they were locking the door today so they will go out on Monday. 

Got your PM and no worries everything will be in order, done lots of swaps over the years.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Haven't been to the house all weekend to check the mail, assuming things are ready to go I'll send out by Thursday.


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

You should see mine tomorrow.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Packaged up and ready to go out.


----------



## rvrwader (Jan 29, 2012)

Had a nice little package waiting for me when I got home from work today. Great job everybody.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

just got back from fishing and found a little package. i will tell you one thing you guys are some awesome tiers. the foam bugs are awesome btw i will have to try them out asap. :evilsmile


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

Got mine today as well. Great flies everyone!


----------



## Flyfisher101 (Feb 12, 2012)

fishinlk said:


> Got mine today as well. Great flies everyone!


same here!


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't say enough, well done guys...I deffinatly overthought the distribution. The funniest part was remember who's user name was the real name to send back to...at one point I had some of you getting your own flies back, then had to put them in order of reciept...lol Good stuff! For those of you that steel head, those milkedeggs have been hot on the Manistee.


----------

